# Safety Inspection



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm surprised that I haven't seen this posted somewhere here:

*Michigan: Governor Signs Important Pro-Gun Package!*

Friday, July 11, 2008

On Thursday July 10, Governor Jennifer Granholm (D) signed into law the Post-Purchase "Safety Inspection" Repeal Package.

These important bills, Senate Bill 370 and House Bills 4490 and 4491, will remove the cumbersome post-purchase "safety inspection" on handguns and will go into immediate effect. The requirement of a safety inspection was a burdensome waste of time for law-abiding gun owners and these bills will address that inconvenience.

Thank you to all NRA members who answered the call to help enact this legislation. Without you, this victory would not have been possible.

*Yay for the good guys (and gals!)*​


----------



## DUBYA R 2U (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm very surprised I did'nt hear about this!
So, now you get a permit to buy ( unless you have a licence to carry )
and just bring in the papers to your local police department after purchasing a handgun?


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

You must mail one copy to your local PD, the other to MSP.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Also remember that while you no longer have to have the gun inspected, we are now in a full blown registration...in one sense it is easier to do (assuming your local PD is a PITA), however it's one step back in terms of eliminating the PD's from the equation entirely.


----------



## DUBYA R 2U (Jun 4, 2008)

Joeywhat said:


> Also remember that while you no longer have to have the gun inspected, we are now in a full blown registration...in one sense it is easier to do (assuming your local PD is a PITA), however it's one step back in terms of eliminating the PD's from the equation entirely.


I'm not sure I understand the step back part. The local PD still gets the paperwork, they just don't have to see the gun itself.

I never minded taking a new gun in for inspection, because I live a mile away from my local PD, and I know the detectives there. I think I will miss that part and so will they! ( at least with me, because they liked to see what new gun I was getting )


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Before the new legislation was put in place, there was no "registration". It was still a "safety inspection", and we were technically not registering our guns. The new law effectively legalized handgun registration.

Yes, it's easier in some cases to get your handgun registered once this takes effect...however it'd be better if the safety inspection was just abolished altogether, and we could just buy our handguns and go on with our lives.

One of the nicer parts of this is if your local PD is dumb and restricts registration hours. In Dearborn Heights you can only get it done T/W from noon to 3 PM. Absolutely outrageous, if you ask me...and I don't even want to know what they'll say if I bring in a rifle that, due to our dumb laws regarding rifle lengths, must be registered as a handgun. I know they're not terribly gun friendly, so i can imagine bringing in an AK-47 with folding stock will go over real well...now you can just send in the paperwork and not worry.


----------



## DUBYA R 2U (Jun 4, 2008)

I know what you mean. I made my mossberg 500 into a full-blown tactical shotgun. It is just over 30 inches "over-all length" and the barrel is over 19 inches....but, the length as far as I'm concerned and what the PD may determine are 2 different things.
Guess I may not have to sweat that one anymore.

Back in the 70's I got fingers-printed and checked-out before I could get my .357 and brought it in for inspection once I got the ok to buy it, and got my ( CCW ) which the LEO's encouraged me to do, considering what I did for a living at the time.
Anyway, I considered my handgun registered then ( in Detroit ) and
years later I recieved post cards inquiring if I still owned that particular
gun!
Maybe they didn't call it " registration " , but it was as far as I can see.

Anyhoo things have loosened up since then, but could get worse in the near future.....if you know what I mean.


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Guy's,

Pistol registration? New laws in effect 1/7/09.

I hear from the Washtenaw Co. Sheriff (My area) that I would send them two copies ( of the new 4-part form ) of the "Pistol Sales Record" that was filled out at time of purchase (Having a CPL) and that's it.

You should always check all information on the "Pistol Sales Record" for accuracy at purchase time and before sending it in.

I was told I didn't need to fill out any forms, just send in two copies of the "Pistol Sales Record" to the Sheriff's office.

What happens when you send the "Pistol Sales Record" in but it gets LOST in the mail? 
SEND IT EITHER CERTIFIED MAIL OR IN PERSON AND HAVE THEM SIGN IT WHEN YOU'RE THERE!

Are you liable for not registering within TEN DAYS or a $250.00 fine? YES!

Do I get anything sent back to me like a REGISTRATION? NO! and WHEN? NO!

DID MICHIGAN THINK IT THROUGH? NOT COMPLETELY!

Posted on another forum-
The process will work like this. After Wednesday, both the Michigan License to Purchase a Pistol and the Pistol Sales Record (the form used for handgun purchasers who possess a Michigan Concealed Pistol License) will become four-part forms rather than three-part forms. The Michigan License to Purchase a Pistol will change in color from green to yellow. When a handgun is purchased, the forms will be filled out as usual and the four forms will be utilized in the following manner: one part will be retained by the seller, one part will be retained by the purchaser, and two parts will be delivered to the purchaser's local police department. It will be the responsibility of the purchaser to make sure the two copies reach the police department. The purchaser may do this by hand delivering them or by sending them via first-class mail. The copy of the sales record retained by the purchaser must be kept and carried any time the purchaser is carrying or transporting the firearm for the first 30 days following the date of purchase of the firearm. If caught, failure to carry this copy of the sales record for this 30-day time period will result in a civil infraction of a $250 fine and disciplinary action from the county gun board.

Here is a web site post that explains this new law process in layman's terms?

S&W Forum - Posted 26 December 2008 12:36 PM

Michigan law required "Safety Inspection" of handguns, but never required that you keep (let alone carry) the Inspection Certificate. I've never carried mine and I've never been asked for it, except when selling (buyers like to know they're purchasing a "legal" handgun). You could have burned it as soon as it was issued, but I always saved them as proof that I complied with the law in case the local PD or the Michigan State Police screwed up. I have a box full of that crap from over 30 years of owning handguns here. We've had registration since the mid 1930's and the old records were card files maintained by the MSP and the local authorities. They've transitioned to computer data base where the information is more readily accessible to LE agencies and the requirement that you now be in possession of the purchase paperwork while in possession of the handgun for the first month is intended to give the police time to get the data entered into the system. You can still burn the paperwork after the 30 day period if you like. Our handgun laws have been vastly improved since 2001 when "Shall Issue" was enacted and this is another step in the right direction.

In the past, purchasing a handgun often required three trips to the local PD - one to apply for the purchase permit, one to pick up the permit after the Chief "approved it" and one to have the gun inspected. Many departments restricted gun hours and they were usually during the week, so it created problems for people who worked "days". For the last 8 years, you only had to go in once for the inspection if you had a Concealed Pistols license. Starting January 7th, you'll be able to purchase a handgun without ever paying them a visit.

The new sales record form is a four part document and my local PD hadn't received them from the MSP as of Tuesday.

Use the on-line version and fill in the top left and the other three will auto fill in.
New MI Sales Record: http://www.michigan.gov/documents/ri-060_6454_7.pdf

Maybe one day, they'll realize how much money and effort is wasted on registration and abandon it entirely. The citizens of Michigan would be better served if the money was used to fix roads and bridges.

NRA Endowment Life Member
NRA Certified Instructor, RSO
OGCA
MAAC
MUCC

Posts: 14 January 2007


----------



## jeffegg2 (Jan 15, 2011)

I just recently did a pp. Just return the paperwork is all. I think the main reason was that the gun inspection was a waste of time with no monetary return.


----------

